# How I cope



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I am IBS-C with occasional D. I use a fiber supplement once daily (either BeneFiber or Fiber CHoice chewable) right after breakfast. I eat fruist a veggies a lot for fiber also. I avoid my trigger foods (spinach, straight eggs, kielbasa, most other sausages) and try to avoid too much dairy. I drink about 8 glasses of water daily and recently started exercising. I also meditate every night before bed to relax me. My husband also knows eastern medical philosophy and has helped me find pressure points that help stomach pain. I try to stay calm also and maintain a positive attitude about IBS, that it is not life-threatening and I can overcome this. I take Nu-Lev at very difficult times, when the pain makes me double over. My doctor is wonderful and I know I can ask him a question at any time.


----------

